# ABOUT MY ANTI-THEFT PROBLEM



## lynn100 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks first of all for the replays on my anti-theft problem. Someone told me to look and see if my alarm system was a nissan or after-market alarm. It is a after-market alarm system. I did not know this until I took my keychain button to the dealer. He looked at it and said it was a after-market alarm. So another person told me to check my key button to see what kind of battery it used. I went and got the battery , put it in and now my system is working fine. I got it at Walmart where the camera batteries are. But they would not open it for me at the jewelry dept. because they said they would not be responsible if it tore it up. So I had to stand and take it apart myself. lol. I would not advise anyone to do this but take it to a dealer and let them open it if they need to be opened. I don't know if you are even supposed to open the keychain buttons. The battery I got had a picture on the front of the pack for secuity alarm systems for cars. I will keep the reply to know how to take the wires apart. They told me at the dealer that I would have to have it towed in. And it would be expensive to have it dismantled. So anyway thanks for the replys. Lynn


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

taking apart and replacing the battery for a keyfob is realitively easy. Normally just 1 or 2 screws and it will seperate. Just be careful not to lose the screws and you're all set. Wal*Mart will sell most of the batterys that the keyfobs would need. And the model battery needed is written on the side of the battery you take out. If the number matches you're all set (generally if the size and shape match you're looking pretty good), and most of the time different name brands will keep the same number they'll just change the pre-/suf-fix letters to make it look different. Don't be afraid to test things out. Most of the time things are very simple... they normally don't complicate changing batteries (unless its a dodge intrepid). Glad to hear your problem was fixed.


----------

